# Urban fork



## NoneSoVile (Feb 18, 2005)

Which forks are best for urban riding?? I currently have a 2004 Marzocchi Dirt Jumper III but I plan on buying something ment more for urban riding in the next 5-6 months. I want a fork with a decent amount of travel (not too too much travel because I don't wanna bob everytime I pedal), **lighweight** and most of all durable :thumbsup: .
Like I said, i'm not in a huge rush to purchase a new fork, I just want to start looking around. By the way, my bike is a Haro Werks.



Thank you


----------



## ikilledkenny2 (Sep 30, 2006)

Pike 454


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Several used Shermans or Gold Labels to be had on Ride Monkey classifieds in the $200 neighborhood... 

JMH


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Sherman Jumper, Stance static, Gold label, Argyle ...thats about it. I perfer the Sherman Jumper. totally a sick fork.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

a slammed marzocchi by nemesis if you wanna spend that kind of money . . .

Go with a new gold label. You can get 'em on pricepoint for no more than $350, black OR white!


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> a slammed marzocchi by nemesis if you wanna spend that kind of money . . .


What makes a slammed Marzocchi "the best" for urban?

Personally I would prefer a Pike due to the versatility and compression adjustment. Their floodgate system is pretty sweet, nice stiff compression for popping off the lip but you can adjust the blowoff threshold so it activates under hard hits.

Only thing I do not like about the Pike is the maxle, would prefer to have a bolt on 20mm axle without extra stuff sticking out waiting to get bashed.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

AW_ said:


> What makes a slammed Marzocchi "the best" for urban?
> 
> Personally I would prefer a Pike due to the versatility and compression adjustment. Their floodgate system is pretty sweet, nice stiff compression for popping off the lip but you can adjust the blowoff threshold so it activates under hard hits.
> 
> Only thing I do not like about the Pike is the maxle, would prefer to have a bolt on 20mm axle without extra stuff sticking out waiting to get bashed.


yea, would a pike actually work ? I was going to suggest one, but like ... I thought it would just be a little more a trail fork. I mean 500 bucks for a fork, when a 200 dollar gold label would work just as fine if not better ?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> yea, would a pike actually work ? I was going to suggest one, but like ... I thought it would just be a little more a trail fork. I mean 500 bucks for a fork, when a 200 dollar gold label would work just as fine if not better ?


You and DirtyHarry are talking out of your respective asses again.

The Pike is probably the best fork out of all the ones mentioned. The Argyle is roughly the same. It uses steel stanchions instead of aluminum ones. The Maxle is really not all that vulnerable to damage.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

ikilledkenny2 said:


> Pike 454


If you are getting the pike, get the 426, same adjustements, but it is stronger since it has a steel steer tube and a full crown vs. a hollow crown and alloy steer tube.

A Manitou gold label jump series 2 or rock shox argyle are also great urban fork choices.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh, best! Sorry 'bout that . . . :madman: 

By a "slammed Marzocchi" I mean one of those heavily modded ones bought directly from nemesis. Not a slam kit bought from nemesis. 

A pike would work fine if you didn't huck yourself off of a roof. Probably not the best though. I've only had about five minutes with one, so I don't know enough to give you a good answer. 

I like my Marzocchi. I'll leave it at that.

Will, WHAT FRICKIN' MARZOCCHI's DID YOU BREAK? You've never said . . .


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

argyle is way ahead of everyother fork right now in my oppion. as far as dirt jupming and urban is concerned. i've been riding mine for nearly a month now and done alot of jumping as well as alot of street and still havent bottomed it. its air also so you can adjust it to any rider weight or perfered stiffness with little issue. i had a pike before my argyle and it was almost as nice, only complaint is the fact that even with extra firm springs it bottomed all the time. the argyle actually weighs less then a pike 426 and it has steel stanchions. and the 426 weighs less then all of those other forks mentioned if i'm not mistaken. 

and whoever that was that commented on the maxle being an issue has obviously never ridden one and expereience its true beauty. i dont even have a single scuff from something even rubbing agasint my lever much less something openning it up and un winding it five or so revolutions. its simply a non issue. it does work amazingly well though. infnitely faster then any quick release (that the drop outs have been filed down on) and its a 20mm. maxle is the perfect wheel enclosure system in my oppion, fast, secure, simple.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Rigid, rigid, rigid.

BMXers do just fine with em.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

AW_ said:


> What makes a slammed Marzocchi "the best" for urban?
> 
> Personally I would prefer a Pike due to the versatility and compression adjustment. Their floodgate system is pretty sweet, nice stiff compression for popping off the lip but you can adjust the blowoff threshold so it activates under hard hits.
> 
> Only thing I do not like about the Pike is the maxle, would prefer to have a bolt on 20mm axle without extra stuff sticking out waiting to get bashed.


I think it's mostly drool factor surrounding the slammed NemPro zokes.... but, that said, it is something that is not really offered on the market with anything else- a super short A2C length with super short travel minimal suspension, and stiff and stout on top of that as well. Fairly light, and we'll see what Brad has up his sleeve with this new lowered Zoke 4X he has with completely custom air cartridges in it to improve damping and even further lower weight. I have an 06" DJ2 and I have been completely satisfied with it. Have thought of lowering it, but don't need to at the moment as my geometry is spot on with the current frame I have. maybe on the next build :eekster: did I just say that? damn, not yet...

and "versatility" isn't a word that is often used in a genre so specialized as the street/dj/park area. But, yeah, the Pike is no doubt just that, versatile... (I might put one on a cheap AM bike I'm building over winter, but we'll see how the funding goes.)


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> You and DirtyHarry are talking out of your respective asses again.
> 
> The Pike is probably the best fork out of all the ones mentioned. The Argyle is roughly the same. It uses steel stanchions instead of aluminum ones. The Maxle is really not all that vulnerable to damage.


dude, all you do is talk out of your ass. its not that freaking hard to understand dude. 200 dollar fork will do the same job as the 500 dollar pike. sure the pike is great, but then he'll just have another pike. a pike is nothing special anymore. Everyone has one. so lets see here, you could probably save like 300 bucks by useing something other than a pike...then you could spend other cash on something else, maybe a set of outlaws or something.

as for me, will. I wasnt "talking out my ass" I was just asking does this guy really need to spend the extra 300 bucks for a fork that he's probably just going to set at 100mm and forget about it anyway ?

WiLL if anyone here talks out your ass, its you. just leave everyone alone and stop flaming people. you only make people hate you more.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm torn between 3 forks on my NemPro, Pike(it is ahead as of now) argyle, and gold label(would rather not, I don't like manitou, every fork I have tried felt like crap and all my friends that have them have completely killed them in a month)


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

> Rigid, rigid, rigid.
> 
> BMXers do just fine with em.


they aslo do better with little 20"wheels why dont you put those on your bike too?



> I'm torn between 3 forks on my NemPro, Pike(it is ahead as of now) argyle, and gold label(would rather not, I don't like manitou, every fork I have tried felt like crap and all my friends that have them have completely killed them in a month)


buy the argyle its much nicer then the pike. not to mention its designed for the application. the pike is not designed to be jumped and what not so technically jupming it and dropping it and hucking it voids your warrenty. i had to send my pike back after a few months of riding. i dont see any possible way i'll have to do that with my argyle.


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

zerossix said:


> i dont see any possible way i'll have to do that with my argyle.


I am guessing you haven't owned many Rock Shox products before.

Just kidding. The new RS is different than the old RS, but... whatever. They deserve some heckling for what they have and have not done over the years.

Honestly though, every brand of fork has problems. What went wrong with your Pike?


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

zerossix said:


> and whoever that was that commented on the maxle being an issue has obviously never ridden one and expereience its true beauty.


That was me. I have one. Yeah, it is great system, but I'd still _prefer _to have a bolt on 20mm axle instead. Not a deal breaker by any means! I have no reason to remove my front wheel other than the occasional flat or swapping tires. The cam on the maxle does look a little on the weak side to me though but I have not had any problems with it, so I shouldn't talk trash about it. It does stick out a bit too. I'm a nit picker what can I say.

Compared to an old school (road bike) QR axle... or the stupid little Marz QR20 flaps... the Maxle blows it out of the water, no question.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> dude, all you do is talk out of your ass. its not that freaking hard to understand dude. 200 dollar fork will do the same job as the 500 dollar pike. sure the pike is great, but then he'll just have another pike. a pike is nothing special anymore. Everyone has one. so lets see here, you could probably save like 300 bucks by useing something other than a pike...then you could spend other cash on something else, maybe a set of outlaws or something.
> 
> as for me, will. I wasnt "talking out my ass" I was just asking does this guy really need to spend the extra 300 bucks for a fork that he's probably just going to set at 100mm and forget about it anyway ?
> 
> WiLL if anyone here talks out your ass, its you. just leave everyone alone and stop flaming people. you only make people hate you more.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! AAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!

Right. Quality of dampening, quality of construction, quality of CS. That's why people WILL and ARE paying for the Totem and Lyrik. Why won't a more inexpensive 66 do the same thing? Why are people willing to shell out over a grand for a Totem when they can buy two Travis forks? Figure it out. Besides, Pikes can be had for under 300, even new. Who cares if it's nothing special? People run the fork because it WORKS. The Argyle is also a pretty sweet fork, it's very similar to the Pike, which is the point I was trying to make earlier.

DH, you've likely never ridden a Nemesis Zocchi, you just rave about it because people on here rave about it. Not slamming Nemsis (they're a great company), and not neccesarily slamming Marzocchi (meh), but you don't really have a place to speak when you've never had one or ridden one for more than just a couple loops around the parking lot.

As for the Marzocchi forks I've broken? DJ2 cracked drops, z150 failed ETA and creaky, Drop-Off Comp, top cap exploded and rocketed the air valve off of the cap. And just this summer, I had a z1 with an incredibly irritating creak and clunk. Marzocchi CS lacks, even for shop issues. According to him, Todd has broken a number of Marzocchi forks as well.

And for what it's worth. I provide plenty of constructive input, and I've helped plenty of people on this forum. You tend to start the flaming well enough on your own, Todd. So what if some grunt or shop b!tch such as yourself hates me?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

zerossix said:


> they aslo do better with little 20"wheels why dont you put those on your bike too?
> 
> buy the argyle its much nicer then the pike. not to mention its designed for the application. the pike is not designed to be jumped and what not so technically jupming it and dropping it and hucking it voids your warrenty. i had to send my pike back after a few months of riding. i dont see any possible way i'll have to do that with my argyle.


Creak, right? Atleast it stopped at the creak and didn't turn into a seperation. I believe it was more than a few months... but hey, what do I know? I've had my Pike since December, and it's been great.

HB knows what he's talking about.

BTW dirtyharry, I've mentioned NUMEROUS times the forks I've broken. They're not just limited to Marzocchi forks, they just happen to have the worst CS I've dealt with.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

AW_ said:


> I am guessing you haven't owned many Rock Shox products before.
> 
> Just kidding. The new RS is different than the old RS, but... whatever. They deserve some heckling for what they have and have not done over the years.
> 
> Honestly though, every brand of fork has problems. What went wrong with your Pike?


it was creeking remember, i told you bout it. they warrentied it wiht out any issues. new bushings, uppers, seals, overhaul, the works. they definitely hooked me up with it and i definitely still love the fork. its jsut not really designed for what it was getting. goes back to the ibis thread, right tool for the job, you cant expect a fork designed for trail use to hold up to nasty urban abuse. it did its job, and did it pretty damn well. the argyle just does it better.

manitou still deserves alot more heckling


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

zerossix said:


> it was creeking remember, i told you bout it. they warrentied it wiht out any issues. new bushings, uppers, seals, overhaul, the works. they definitely hooked me up with it and i definitely still love the fork. its jsut not really designed for what it was getting. goes back to the ibis thread, right tool for the job, you cant expect a fork designed for trail use to hold up to nasty urban abuse. it did its job, and did it pretty damn well. the argyle just does it better.
> 
> manitou still deserves alot more heckling


I thought "urban biking" meant riding down to the coffee shop or perhaps a ride along the waterfront on a sunday afternoon. Wouldn't a Pike work well for that?


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

AW_ said:


> I thought "urban biking" meant riding down to the coffee shop or perhaps a ride along the waterfront on a sunday afternoon. Wouldn't a Pike work well for that?


are you joking?!?! man you must be an idiot theres no way a pike has enough travel or proper damping for that! you need atleast 150mm of travel for rides to the coffee shop and no less then 170mm for waterfront rides. jeeze you kids tehse days.

 :thumbsup:


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! AAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!
> 
> Right. Quality of dampening, quality of construction, quality of CS. That's why people WILL and ARE paying for the Totem and Lyrik. Why won't a more inexpensive 66 do the same thing? Why are people willing to shell out over a grand for a Totem when they can buy two Travis forks? Figure it out. Besides, Pikes can be had for under 300, even new. Who cares if it's nothing special? People run the fork because it WORKS. The Argyle is also a pretty sweet fork, it's very similar to the Pike, which is the point I was trying to make earlier.
> 
> ...


DH is much more complex than DH ...lets try compairing DJ street forks, okay ? a street fork just requires simple as sh!t dampening and doesnt need much of anything. the pike is just overkill, a street fork doesnt go near the abuse a DH fork would, why dish out extra cash just to have something that everyone else has, sure it works, but so does the gold label. in this case the gold label might be a way better choice.

as for the Marzocchi Forks I've broken so far; Marzocchi, 04 EXR comp, 07 Z.1 Sport, 05 MX comp, 05 Dirt Jam Pro, 04 DJ III, 06 Dirt jam comp, 05 66VF, 05 888RC 2005 Dropoff Comp, 04 JrT (actually did last a while though...by a while I mean 4 months)
Zocchi gave me a replacement 888RC2X for my broken 888RC ..we'll see how it works, heading down to post before it gets too nasty.

as for the rants. I posted first..just stated that MAYBE the pike might be a little too much, then YOU come on here and flame me ...so who started it now ? doesnt even matter. because like...if my advise was always BS then everyone would call me on it ...not one pathetic person who thinks he knows all.

dont care if you know exactly how to put together a fork or all the valving systems. I still ride a lot harder than you and go a lot bigger (probably a tiny bit more sketchy though) than you. so I DO know what brakes and I DO know what works for me. dont get all pissed off just because my Stance is a better park/street fork for me than my revelation.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

all i can say is i would recommend a pike...like i have done many other times. i have ran mine strictly for DJ/4X/DS and some urban since last winter and have loved it. no problems yet...and its awesome. i love the dampening and adjustability....IMO perfect for this type of riding. i guess it techniquely isn't made for it but you will see so many people riding them because they just get the job done well. i have the sl model which is like the 426 now i believe? the argyle seems like a good choice too....but i have no ride time on one. i love RS, they really have pulled it together since SRAM came along...


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Creak, right? Atleast it stopped at the creak and didn't turn into a seperation. I believe it was more than a few months... but hey, what do I know? I've had my Pike since December, and it's been great.
> 
> HB knows what he's talking about.
> 
> BTW dirtyharry, I've mentioned NUMEROUS times the forks I've broken. They're not just limited to Marzocchi forks, they just happen to have the worst CS I've dealt with.


will should be muted


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

f0ggy said:


> will should be muted


What's up with all the negativity all of a sudden?

I see, you don't need help, so you can be a prick?


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> What's up with all the negativity all of a sudden?
> 
> I see, you don't need help, so you can be a prick?


wait is will calling me a prick, dude read half your posts, they are all flame wars


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

No, probably about one percent of my posts flame at anybody. Most of them are at the same people.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

ummmm . . . <me> cough cough cough

Sorry, I missed the forks you broke, Will

Guy who started the post, GO ARGYLE! I think you'll find that fork will do you best.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> What's up with all the negativity all of a sudden?
> 
> I see, you don't need help, so you can be a prick?


Will, your fork is an '05, did you get it used? How much abuse has it seen? I'm planning on buying a new '07 just so I get a warranty(forks is something I don't want to be paying twice in the same year)


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

dirtyharry said:


> ummmm . . . <me> cough cough cough
> 
> Sorry, I missed the forks you broke, Will
> 
> Guy who started the post, GO ARGYLE! I think you'll find that fork will do you best.


werent you just pushing marzocchi as the best? make up your mind


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

zerossix said:


> they aslo do better with little 20"wheels why dont you put those on your bike too?


My BMX has 20" wheels, but most people my age are on MTBs. Thus, I ride both. But damn, my MTB is very BMX influenced.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

zerossix said:


> werent you just pushing marzocchi as the best? make up your mind


No! Sorry I didn't make that clear. I was saying a modded marzocchi from nemesis would make for a good urban fork, but as far as pricing and specificity (that's not a word, I know, but it works!) not worth it so much over getting an argyle.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> DH is much more complex than DH ...lets try compairing DJ street forks, okay ? a street fork just requires simple as sh!t dampening and doesnt need much of anything. the pike is just overkill, a street fork doesnt go near the abuse a DH fork would, why dish out extra cash just to have something that everyone else has, sure it works, but so does the gold label. in this case the gold label might be a way better choice.
> 
> as for the Marzocchi Forks I've broken so far; Marzocchi, 04 EXR comp, 07 Z.1 Sport, 05 MX comp, 05 Dirt Jam Pro, 04 DJ III, 06 Dirt jam comp, 05 66VF, 05 888RC 2005 Dropoff Comp, 04 JrT (actually did last a while though...by a while I mean 4 months)
> Zocchi gave me a replacement 888RC2X for my broken 888RC ..we'll see how it works, heading down to post before it gets too nasty.
> ...


Actually, people have called you out on your BS. Several times.

Urban riding is very hard on parts, not sure what thought processes occur to you, but in my mind, urban riding is just as hard, if not harder on parts than DH.

If the Pike's dampening is "too good" or "too much" for urban, than the Argyle would be pretty senseless as well. They're essentially the same.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> Will, your fork is an '05, did you get it used? How much abuse has it seen? I'm planning on buying a new '07 just so I get a warranty(forks is something I don't want to be paying twice in the same year)


My fork is an o5 because I bought it at the end of o5. It was brand new. I paid 250 for it.

Any new fork will carry a warranty, it does not neccesarily have to be an o7. I forget if Rockshox does 2 years on their forks as well.

I ride daily. I used to use it for more "huck" and DH oriented riding. More recently, it's seen more dirtjump and urban action. Given that I am a lighter rider, and not the "best or greatest" out there, I do like to ride, I ride pretty often, and I'm usually not easy on parts. I do take very good care of my stuff though.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> No, probably about one percent of my posts flame at anybody. Most of them are at the same people.


He's right. Most of the flaming has been directed. Still, there needs to be less flaming on mtbr. Has anyone else noticed that the site has kinda become like pinkbike? Lots of parts questions and flaming.


----------



## bleu (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a Pike on my DJ bike and love it. Very stiff, easy to adjust, great damping, not to mention the ridiculous versatility allowed by the U-Turn. The Argyle looks nice, but it is a bit taller than the Pike (when the Pike is at its lowest). I'm also not terribly fond of the cromo colored stanchions, but I guess if you're an ultra gnar-gnar urban jibber they make you feel better about your manhood?

The Pike creaks at the crown/stanchion interface, but it was kind of something I expected. It's not going to catastrophically fail, but I'll likely warranty it over the winter because I don't like creaky things. At least it doesn't sound like a 66...

More and more I'm being turned onto Rockshox...I'm really liking what SRAM has done with them.

Todd - Stop talking.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> DH is much more complex than DH ...lets try compairing DJ street forks, okay ? a street fork just requires simple as sh!t dampening and doesnt need much of anything. the pike is just overkill, a street fork doesnt go near the abuse a DH fork would, why dish out extra cash just to have something that everyone else has, sure it works, but so does the gold label. in this case the gold label might be a way better choice.
> 
> as for the Marzocchi Forks I've broken so far; Marzocchi, 04 EXR comp, 07 Z.1 Sport, 05 MX comp, 05 Dirt Jam Pro, 04 DJ III, 06 Dirt jam comp, 05 66VF, 05 888RC 2005 Dropoff Comp, 04 JrT (actually did last a while though...by a while I mean 4 months)
> Zocchi gave me a replacement 888RC2X for my broken 888RC ..we'll see how it works, heading down to post before it gets too nasty.
> ...


Todd, you are a robot, a muthahuck truckin' detructo robot. You should be sponsored by Randy Savage and yell "snap into a zzzoke" while beating your chest, everytime you press the enter button on a post. Seriously, you've destroyed just about every single italian import to north america, just start fessing up, that shape of Italy on the map, it's actually your boot in the mud over there when you stomped the hell out of it with your gnarly snaptastic big time body slam style.

c'mon. So, is your Static's steerer tube still "bending out real fast"? everytime you recommend that fork I think of your comment in the "show off" thread. 
yeah, I think Will is the only one who cares enough to call you out regularly, but doesn't mean nobody else is thinking it.... You don't seem like a bad guy (which of course I have no clue personally) but you do bring it on quite often. I'm not one to flame on here but I know you've gotten on my case several times, as I've called you on other issues as well. then, I saw that regretful apologetic thread in the DH forum, and thought like, oh ok, this guy has finally chilled a little bit.... and here it goes again, a spark just won't bounce off your tinder.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

NoneSoVile said:


> Which forks are best for urban riding?? I currently have a 2004 Marzocchi Dirt Jumper III but I plan on buying something ment more for urban riding in the next 5-6 months. I want a fork with a decent amount of travel (not too too much travel because I don't wanna bob everytime I pedal), **lighweight** and most of all durable :thumbsup: .
> Like I said, i'm not in a huge rush to purchase a new fork, I just want to start looking around. By the way, my bike is a Haro Werks.
> 
> Thank you


Look for the super monster on ebay.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Actually, people have called you out on your BS. Several times.
> 
> Urban riding is very hard on parts, not sure what thought processes occur to you, but in my mind, urban riding is just as hard, if not harder on parts than DH.
> 
> If the Pike's dampening is "too good" or "too much" for urban, than the Argyle would be pretty senseless as well. They're essentially the same.


DH is more hard. I think just harder on internals, because of the high speed of constantly hitting bumps and then haveing to re prepair itself. whare as urban, it just takes one big hit, then chills for a while.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> c'mon. So, is your Static's steerer tube still "bending out real fast"? everytime you recommend that fork I think of your comment in the "show off" thread.
> yeah, I think Will is the only one who cares enough to call you out regularly, but doesn't mean nobody else is thinking it.... You don't seem like a bad guy (which of course I have no clue personally) but you do bring it on quite often. I'm not one to flame on here but I know you've gotten on my case several times, as I've called you on other issues as well. then, I saw that regretful apologetic thread in the DH forum, and thought like, oh ok, this guy has finally chilled a little bit.... and here it goes again, a spark just won't bounce off your tinder.


hey, dont call me on anything, I did no wrong in this thread at all. just suggested that maybe this guy could save some cash. then WiLL is the one who all the sudden spurts onto his period. and no, the stance's steerer is just fine. when I sent it into manitou (with my king) they replaced seals, oil servaced the fork but then for some reason gave me a new steerer because I noticed when the fork came back, no dought it was my fork ...but the steerer tube was uncut.

I NEVER call out someone on BS ...just a little someone named WiLL gets his little lace panties in a twist every time I post.

my original post that will got pissed off at

"I was going to suggest one, but like ... I thought it would just be a little more a trail fork. I mean 500 bucks for a fork, when a 200 dollar gold label would work just as fine if not better ?"

I mean dude, the guy is asking for help ...should I just go with the flow and say pike pike pike pike. or should I maybe suggest an actual more park/street oriented fork that will probably cost him 300 dollars less while still getting the job done

should I just not help at all ? I wasnt trying to be biased or anything, will just orgasmed over the fact that I didnt say "pike pike pike pike pike pike pike pike pike pike"

Since when did trying to save people some money become such a horrible thing, and make me such a "horrible person" ?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> hey, dont call me on anything, I did no wrong in this thread at all. just suggested that maybe this guy could save some cash. then WiLL is the one who all the sudden spurts onto his period. and no, the stance's steerer is just fine. when I sent it into manitou (with my king) they replaced seals, oil servaced the fork but then for some reason gave me a new steerer because I noticed when the fork came back, no dought it was my fork ...but the steerer tube was uncut.
> 
> I NEVER call out someone on BS ...just a little someone named WiLL gets his little lace panties in a twist every time I post.
> 
> ...


1. A Pike can be easily obtained for 300
2. That's real mature - trying to insult me by inferring that I'm a lady. Well I bet that any of the chicks in the DH forum can kick your ass (mine too) on a DH run.
3. You over-exaggerate.
4. Nobody said you're a horrible person, just misinformed at times.
5. BikeSATORI is real funny (and knows his sh!t).


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> My fork is an o5 because I bought it at the end of o5. It was brand new. I paid 250 for it.
> 
> Any new fork will carry a warranty, it does not neccesarily have to be an o7. I forget if Rockshox does 2 years on their forks as well.
> 
> I ride daily. I used to use it for more "huck" and DH oriented riding. More recently, it's seen more dirtjump and urban action. Given that I am a lighter rider, and not the "best or greatest" out there, I do like to ride, I ride pretty often, and I'm usually not easy on parts. I do take very good care of my stuff though.


I usually maintain my stuff pretty well as well. I just want to buy it new so I can be the owner of the warranty, not second hand.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> 1. A Pike can be easily obtained for 300
> 2. That's real mature - trying to insult me by inferring that I'm a lady. Well I bet that any of the chicks in the DH forum can kick your ass (mine too) on a DH run.
> 3. You over-exaggerate.
> 4. Nobody said you're a horrible person, just misinformed at times.
> 5. BikeSATORI is real funny (and knows his sh!t).


well then get me a 454 for 300 bucks then. I paid 275 for my revelation.
2. you want to talk about maturity ? dont make me call you on that
3.nope
4. Bike Satori said he thought I might be
5. Bike satory is almost as funny as your "suicide no hander 180's over dirt jumps"


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Well, sorry for a second thread hijack, but I think I'm going with the argyle, simply because the Pike 426 this year doesn't come in black, plus it about 100CDN less brand new, and it's supposed to be stronger. I love motion control damping, so why not?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> I usually maintain my stuff pretty well as well. I just want to buy it new so I can be the owner of the warranty, not second hand.


You can still buy new o6 forks, and once in a while you may find a new o5 fork. SRAM really isn't picky about warranties. The only thing is that you do have to go through a shop. They do not deal directly with the consumer.

As mentioned, my fork was brand new.


----------



## NoneSoVile (Feb 18, 2005)

Would a Manitou Stance be good? Or better then a dirt jumper III? 
The Stance has 120-150mm travel.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

NoneSoVile said:


> Would a Manitou Stance be good? Or better then a dirt jumper III?
> The Stance has 120-150mm travel.


That's much too tall for an urban fork. I would say that the quality is similar to the DJ3. Perhaps the dampening may be a little bit smoother.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

NoneSoVile said:


> Would a Manitou Stance be good? Or better then a dirt jumper III?
> The Stance has 120-150mm travel.


I've ridden a stance (custom static) harder than most the people I know. mine is a little bit of a different fork though. lacks most features like air assist, rebound and the 20mm t/a. BUT. I absolutly love it. most reliable and strong fork I've had in a while. its going onto 1.5 seasons of abuse. great little fork. but I would just get the stance static. its much like the gold label and sherman jumper. just costs a lot less. I just purchased a 80mm version for $175.00 cant wait for it to get here.

compared to the DJ III the stance is by far way better of a fork. Zocchi are very tall and usually pretty heavy. I think my old DJ III was raked my bike out more than a sherman flick and it was only 120mm of travel. the DJ had bad dampening and weighed like 7 pounds.

get a static or a gold label. they wont let you down.


----------



## NoneSoVile (Feb 18, 2005)

By the way, I forgot to mention that I was talking about a Manitou Stance Flow. I can get it brand new for about 190$ (canadian)


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

NoneSoVile said:


> By the way, I forgot to mention that I was talking about a Manitou Stance Flow. I can get it brand new for about 190$ (canadian)


I wouldent. with manitou like ... you cant ride them with the travel reduced. I'm not completly sure how the RTWD system works, but the forks like the sherman flick and firefly cant be ridden agressivly in the short travel position. I think RTWD works a little like u turn, but I'm really not sure. also you would have to run it at 130mm or 150 mm then. might want to consider something like this maybe ?

http://www.greenfishsports.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=863 
I just ordered one


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

This seems like the appropriate topic for this question:

Not to steal the starter's thread, but my buddy who got the rebuilt Static and couldn't use it b/c it was too short a steer tube got a real, REAL cheap Blunt rebuilt the same way. Would he just get some spacers stuck in to reduce it?


----------



## bobo888 (Sep 10, 2006)

dude fox shox vanilla or a 36 talas all the way down in its travel


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

bobo888 said:


> dude fox shox vanilla or a 36 talas all the way down in its travel


I think that's way out of his price range... Seeing as how they still fetch atleast 500 bucks used... They're also kind of tall for what they are.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

AW_ said:


> What makes a slammed Marzocchi "the best" for urban?
> 
> Personally I would prefer a Pike due to the versatility and compression adjustment. Their floodgate system is pretty sweet, nice stiff compression for popping off the lip but you can adjust the blowoff threshold so it activates under hard hits.
> 
> Only thing I do not like about the Pike is the maxle, would prefer to have a bolt on 20mm axle without extra stuff sticking out waiting to get bashed.


Most current fork dont have the proper damping curve for true urban , park or street riding . You will find that most forks have to be run at the highest compression level jsut so they dont bob when riding park .

Our tuned NemesisProject are designed to work under these conditions . I designed a secondary high speed compression sleeve that works in conjunction with the forks negitive spring assembly to add compression damping when needed most , when the fork get's a very hard fast hit . Our shim them closes off the compression circut and creats a secondary damping curve .

Basically the fork get really stiff when hit hard and fast , or when neutral pressure is applied ( such as standing and pedaling ) but when the fork recives a slow hit or a very large hit the damping circuts open up and let the full oil volume flow to give the ride the most damping possible .

Our forks can be run in the meddle of the ajsutment dials for this type of feel , or you can open the fork up for trails use also .

Or completly close the valves off for aq Locked out feel also

Thanks 
Brad


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> as for the Marzocchi Forks I've broken so far; Marzocchi, 04 EXR comp, 07 Z.1 Sport, 05 MX comp, 05 Dirt Jam Pro, 04 DJ III, 06 Dirt jam comp, 05 66VF, 05 888RC 2005 Dropoff Comp, 04 JrT (actually did last a while though...by a while I mean 4 months)
> Zocchi gave me a replacement 888RC2X for my broken 888RC ..we'll see how it works, heading down to post before it gets too nasty.


Ok I'm calling BS here ... 07" Z-1 sport .. um NO I have one of the only samples marz USA had in stock and I have the other 3 currently on order , please tell me were you got a 07" fork and already had time to break it ...:nono:

Ok the EXR comp , MX comp , dirt jam pro , dj 3 .... come off it these are bargin basemant forks made for OEM use ifyou are hucking or jumping with these fork you need to re-read your owners manuel see the intended use chart .

Everyone seems to think that since they had troubles with a bottom end marz fork that ALL marz forks suck , NOT THE CASE !

I ride really hard and can pretty much destroy most bikes in less than a month .
My Nemesis Project bikes are designed and built to hold up to me riding them for a solid year with NO mantince at all !!

This is wht I feel so stongly about the new Z-1 sports and the 66 series forks 
They can take a beating and keep running smooth .

Now if you misuse your stuff or run it when it's improperly tuned then yes you will have problems and if you call MArzocchi up saying that you hucked this or that and your fork broke they will refer you to the intended use chart !

I have ridden marzocchi forks for the past 6 + years with minor problems that they have always stepped forward and fixxed .

I have also seen people flat out destroy marz forks and herd customer service tell them to go get bent why ?? You broke the fork , not anyhting that was caused by the design .

FYI: the early DJ broke due to the steel stanchions and the inability for them to flex in the crown , so please tell me whay a new Argile wont do the same thing ???:skep:


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

Pikes are awesome. Argyles are nice too.
Marz makes good forks, but the DJ seires can't compare with the Pike.
Would a Fox work for urban? I've never seen an urban assault/ DJ bike with one...


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Ok I'm calling BS here ... 07" Z-1 sport .. um NO I have one of the only samples marz USA had in stock and I have the other 3 currently on order , please tell me were you got a 07" fork and already had time to break it ...:nono:


Came off my buddies 07 Norco. he sold it to me for cheap because he wanted to use his travis instead of the Z.1 Its not really "broken" but it feels like Sh!t. the dampening used to work, now it feels kinda like a MZ comp, maybe something broke in the fork ?

but dont worry, I'm not really against marz, because the new RC2X has held up okay so far, and yesterday I rode it really hard.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> Came off my buddies 07 Norco. he sold it to me for cheap because he wanted to use his travis instead of the Z.1 Its not really "broken" but it feels like Sh!t. the dampening used to work, now it feels kinda like a MZ comp, maybe something broke in the fork ?
> 
> but dont worry, I'm not really against marz, because the new RC2X has held up okay so far, and yesterday I rode it really hard.


Todd .... one word

MAINTENANCE !

I have a feeling that if you change the oil and tune the Z-1 properly it will flat out blow you mind ! This stuff doesnt get better over time like fine wine or cheese :skep: Oh no I rebuild all my marz forks right out of the box , it's common knolage that most production forks marz .. manapoo .etc all need an oil change and a tune up them they feel pro !

What I consider a broken fork is when it looks like a bear used it as a tooth pick :eekster:


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Todd .... one word
> 
> MAINTENANCE !
> 
> ...


I did change the oil. I know how to maintain my forks. actually I've changed it a few times. playing around trying to get it to work. but out of the box it worked...then just stopped and was never the same.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> You can still buy new o6 forks, and once in a while you may find a new o5 fork. SRAM really isn't picky about warranties. The only thing is that you do have to go through a shop. They do not deal directly with the consumer.
> 
> As mentioned, my fork was brand new.


Will, is your 0 key not working? heh heh . . .


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Raghavan said:


> Pikes are awesome. Argyles are nice too.
> Marz makes good forks, but the DJ seires can't compare with the Pike.
> Would a Fox work for urban? I've never seen an urban assault/ DJ bike with one...


I'm currently thinking of ZachDanks Fox 36 DJ as an example. Mind you, only him and a select few others have access to that kind of fork.

I just found out the numbers that have me leaning back towards the Pike.

a2c Height Argyle: 491mm ± 5 (taller than a marz DJ series @485mm for the '06's)
a2c height Pike(@95mm) : 470mm + 5

I know the argyle would be taller, but 21mm taller for 5 mm more travel? I think that's a lot.

I must definitely find out if my LBS' supplier can get ahold of a black pike 426, or else, I'll just get the argyle and find a way to slam it to 80mm.


----------

